# Deverrouillage iPad 2



## jcfaggia (19 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Depuis hier, impossible de dévérouiller mon iPad. Quand on fait glisser vers la gauche, ça rebondit et revient à la position initiale.
J'ai réussi, par le passage en appareil photo, à accéder à ma page d'accueil, tout fonctionne bien.
J'en ai profité pour faire la MAJ 7.0.4. 
Comme il me demandait de créér un MDP que je n'avais jamais mis, j'en ai mis un.
Le problème persiste, mais si je fais un balayage à gauche, l'écran MDP apparaît, et je peux déverouiller sans problème.
Mon iPad a 8 mois, quelle serait la solution si ce cas n'est pas résolu par une solution logicielle ?
Est-ce un problème connu ?

Merci par avance
JCF


----------



## Larme (19 Novembre 2013)

Tu cherches à faire quoi maintenant ?
À virer le mot de passe de 4 chiffres ?
Si c'est le cas, c'est dans _Réglages.app/Général/Verrouillage par code_ et tu pourras le désactiver (après l'avoir rentré).


----------



## jcfaggia (19 Novembre 2013)

Merci de ta reponse.Avec ou sans code, tout est rentré dans l'ordre
Bonne journée. 
JCF


----------

